# Saw Handle Push Stick in Fusion 360



## GustheMaker

Posted this in Safety forum and it became a "CNC is not woodworking" discussion. Ignoring that, I always liked saw handle shape push sticks. I used "insert canvas" in Fusion 360 to bring in a picture of a saw handle (taken with my phone). Then used that to "trace" the handle shape.

I made a user parameter named material_thickness to allow different thicknesses of stock to be used easily. I also put in 3 1/4" dowel alignment holes so that a couple could be glued together for a thicker push stick. If single thickness is desired, they could be hanging holes or deleted easily as they are a separate operation.

I even manage to sell the CAD files on Etsy (for $2) with popular formats: .step, .stl, .dxf, and .f3d (Fusion 360).

Saw Handle Push Stick Design Files for Fusion 360

Just a quick, simple, and useful project for Fusion 360 and/or CNC.

Thanks,
Wally


----------



## pottz

oh yeah the old lj's cnc is not woodworking debate,so tired of hearing it myself.great push stick design,i might copy it,looks comfortable to hold.


----------



## GustheMaker

Not sure if this will actually be useful - but there ya go


----------



## pottz

> Not sure if this will actually be useful - but there ya go
> 
> - GustheMaker





> Not sure if this will actually be useful - but there ya go
> 
> - GustheMaker


yeah thats perfect thank you wally.


----------

